# Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2014)

*Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Hey,

bald wird unser Haus isoliert und dabei kommt die Möglichkeit für jede Etage ein Kabel zu verlegen für Internet,
bloß kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus und deswegen weis ich nicht welches kabel ich nehmen soll.

Ich brauche auf jeden Fall 50m.

Weiter weis ich nicht ob Cat5, cat6 oder cat7.

Die kabel werden unter der Isolation am Haus verlegt.

An ein ende kommt ein rj45 stecker und an die andere Seite eine LAN Buchse.

Ich weis leider nciht was für wekrzeug ich da brauche und welche stecker bzw lan dosen.

bin über jede Hilfe Glücklich.

Gruß

Meik1908199

Edit: ich möchte die kabel in so rohren verlegen.


----------



## niklasschaefer (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Hallo,
Um zukunftssicher zu sein würde ich auf jeden Fall Cat.7 Verlegekabel nehmen + Cat.6 Dosen und Cat.6 Patchpanel wäre so die Konfiguration die ich dieses Jahr durchgeführt habe. Noch ein guter Switch dazu dann passt alles.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Es gibt das Phänomen des Brumms auf geschirmten Patchkabeln die am PC hängen, ich musste selber mein 10m-Kabel vom PC zur Fritzbox auf ungeschirmt (UTP) umstellen weil es Störungen verursachte vor allem im Schnurlostelefon an der Fritzbox.

Edit: dieser Brumm soll sogar Audioverstärker etc. die am Kabelende hängen killen können.

Beim Suchen im Netz las ich dass die Amerikaner das Sprichwort haben "vertikal geschirmt und horizontal ungeschirmt" bei der Hausinstallation mit Patchkabeln. Das soll wohl andeuten dass man zwischen den Stockwerken geschirmt verlegt aber dann im Raum zu den Geräten dann wohl ungeschirmt ...

Mach dich lieber schlau darüber


----------



## niklasschaefer (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Hallo,
Dein Problem kann ich nicht bestätigen. Habe dieses brummen nicht. Und habe voll geschirmte cat.7 Kabel mit cat.6 Dosen und das hängt am Verstärker Fernseher usw. Als Werkzeug brauchst auf jeden Fall Lsa auflegewerkzeug, abmantelmssser, kabeltester ist auch noch sinnvoll.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Also geplant war diese sachen hier zu bestellen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000NTD1ZY/ref=ox_sc_act_image_4?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B005QFJI8E/ref=ox_sc_act_image_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A1YJU9RIMEUNF2
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00BMKSKAY/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1JPUUIHWVC5C2
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B002ZHABQ4/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Blos kommt jetzt die frage ob ich die rj45 an ein cat7 kabel dran bekomme?

Also aufbau wie ich ihn denke ist:
 Rj45 Stecker an cat7 kabel in router andere seite an die lanbuchse und dass in 3 etagen so.
Geht das?


----------



## Suffi30 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle zum Elektrogeschäft deines Vertrauens gehen. Die haben die LAN Kabal auf grossen Rollen wo du runterschneidest was du brauchst. Ist im normalfall billiger als eine Rolle zu kaufen und dann bleiben ein paar Meter übrig. Meistens geben die dir auch die benötigte Zange als Leihgabe dazu mit wenn du nett fragst


----------



## neoface (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

geschirmte kabel bringen es aber auch nur, wenn diese auch geerdet sind, oder?
ich würde auch nicht das eine ende mit rj45 steckern ausführen, sondern die kabel auf ein cat6 patchpanel auflegen und dieses an den potentialausgleich des hauses anschließen. 
die cat6 dosen bekommst du im programm deines schalterherstellers. z.b. busch&jäger oder peha.


grüße

edit: bei den dosen, die du nehmen willst würde sich auch ein duplexkabel anbieten! dann sind beide ports belegt. auf einer leitung könntest du dann z.b. auch das telefon laufen lassen.
das netzwerkset brauchst du nur wegen dem lantester und den gibts auch einzeln. lass das mit den rj45 und mach es richtig. 
http://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-Patch-8-port-Desktop-vollgeschirmt/dp/B002X64JJ2
http://www.amazon.de/WZ-CAT-5-LSA-Anlegewerkzeug/dp/B000V8IEPY


----------



## rabe08 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Abgesehen von den Tipps der der anderen Foristen: Du hast jetzt eine einmalige Gelegenheit, wenn die Wände wieder zu sind, wirst Du wahrscheinlich hingerichtet, wenn Du nochmal an die Wände gehst. Überleg Dir also ein vernünftiges Konzept für die Verkabelung. Wo brauchst Du Dosen, vielleicht nicht sofort, aber irgendwann mal? Eine Dose oder zwei noch hinter den Fernseher? Vielleicht ein zentraler Standort im Haus für die Drucker mit einem kleinem Printserver? Wo kommt Dein NAS hin? Bist Du sicher, dass Du am Schreibtisch mit einer Doser auskommst?

Also, von jeder Dose ein Kabel an eine zentrale Stelle, da kommt dann der Switch hin. Das muß nicht der Standort des Internetzugangs sein, der bekommt seine eigene Dose. Über TP kannst Du auch Telefon laufen lassen. 

Mach es richtig, vielleicht solltest Du direkt von 200m ausgehen


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Wie würde ich dann alles an dieses patchpanel anschliesen?
Leider habe ich nirgends in der nähe einen laden gefunden der so kabel verkauft 

Also ich habe den router und internetzugang in der dachbodenwohnung bei mir.
Jetzt kommt eine dose in den partyraum in den keller (woanders im kelle nicht gebraucht)
Eine dose in das erdgeschoss zum pc von meinen groseltern.
Und eins in die 1. Etage zu meinen eltern wo sie lan kabel für fernseher und av receiver brauchen. Also dachte ich das ich da vielleicht den wlan router hinstelle damit sie genügend lan Anschlüsse für fernseher und av receiver haben. Da von dort aus auch der beste empfang im ganzen haus währe.
Telefon ist schon alles geregelt. Hat eine basis station und die anderen 2 in den anderen etagen.
Dann hol ich mir nur des eine werkzeug für des einlegen der einzelnen kleinen kabel.

Habe groszügig gerechnet das 40m reichen aber zum notfall 50m genommen.
Ist es schlauer ein duplex kabel zu holen oder notfalls ein switch am ende an die eine lan leitung drann zu hängen?
Die rohre sind ja ok oder?


----------



## neoface (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

da die kabel in deiner wohnung enden, kommt da auch das patchpanel hin. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi6q8jQm-k0
der router kommt ebenfalls zu dir. die lanports des routers werden per lankabel mit den ports des patchfeldes verbunden [EDIT: evtl brauchst du auch hier schon einen switch!]. zu deinen eltern kommt dann nur ein switch, wenn sie mehr ports benötigen. 
ich habe beim hausbau leider simplexkabel genommen und bereue es. nimm lieber gleich die duplex, vielleicht brauchst du es irgendwann. an 30€ soll es nicht scheitern, oder? mit einem switch wirst du meist sowieso noch arbeiten müssen.
die rohre sind ausreichend.

grüße


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Das mit dem Brumm auf geschirmten Kabeln lässt sich später evtl. lösen wenn man den Stecker am Ende vor dem Router etc. mit Klebeband umwickelt, so dass der Schirmkontakt nicht anliegt ... habs zumindest so irgendwo gelesen


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Ok habe das set raus, duplex kabel und dieses lsa Werkzeug rein:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000TFXXTG/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A3I0I0Y8P2L0WV
Und auch des patch panel rein.

Blos bräuchte ich jetzt noch lan kabel von router zu patchpanel und von lan dose zu gerät.

Soll ich da ein cat6 kabel holen und selber welche machen mit Steckern oder fertige bestellen??

Habe ich irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## Garenator (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Hallo,
ich bin Elektroniker für Energie und Gebäudetechnik vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen. Da ja die Wände offen sind durch die neue Isolierung würde ich das ganze richtig machen.

-EDV Leitung Cat. 7 
-EDV Dosen Cat.6 ( Cat. 6 und Cat. 7 sind kompatibel, es geht dabei nur um die Schirmung und welche Geschwindigkeiten du erreichen kannst )
-Ein Patchpanel
-Einen Switch
-Ein Set mit Werkzeug das du benötigst ( LSA Auflegewerkzeug, Messgerät zum überprüfen der aufgelegten Pins in der EDV Dose sowie im Patchfeld, eventuell noch ne Crimpzange falls du selber RJ45-Stecker auf die EDV Leitung Crimpen möchtest dabei reicht denk ich mal ein Komplettset bei Amazon oder anderem Händler für ca 15 bis 20 Euro )

Der Aufbau sieht dann wie folgt aus : 

Du hast beispielsweise 5 EDV Dosen diese möchtest du alle in das geplante Netzwerk einbinden, nun suchst du dir einen Zentralen Platz vorzugsweise beim Router. Von dort verlegst du deine 5 EDV Leitungen bis zu den EDV Dosen und schließt diese an, deine 5 EDV Leitungen welche nun am Router liegen legst du alle auf das Patchpanel auf bzw. schließt diese dort an. Nun brauchst du 5 Patchkabel dabei reichen ca 0,5 Meter bis 1 Meter völlig aus da ja alles an einem Platz ist und verbindest jeden RJ45 Port den du am Patchfeld angeschlossen hast (die Ports an denen du die Leitungen von den EDV Dosen angeschlossen hast ) mit dem Switch. Vom Switch fährst du noch mit einem Patchkabel auf deinen Router und das ganze sollte funktionieren.

Worauf du unbedingt achten solltest :

- EDV Leitung nicht stark knicken und nicht quetschen ( das gefällt der Leitung überhaupt nicht und kann zu Leistungsverlust führen )
- aufpassen das du keine Aadernpaare vertauschst bzw die Pins nicht vertauschst ( TIA-568A/B )
- möglichst die Schirmung der Adernpaare in der Leitung bis zur Klemme führen an der du sie anschließt wegen Elektromagnetischer Störungen ( kann auch zu Leistungsverlust führen )
- ein Strang darf nicht länger als 100 Meter sein, das ist unbedingt zu beachten ! ( Dabei ist die gesamte länge zu beachten, dazu zählen auch Patchkabel bzw Netzwerkkabel von der EDV Dosen bis zum PC )

Ich hoffe ich habe das wichtigste erwähnt, ich würde mir bei Gelegenheit ein paar Videos anschauen in denen die einzelnen Schritte erklärt werden das kann womöglich beim Aufbau helfen.


----------



## Garenator (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Bestell fertige Netzwerkkabel (selber machen ist ne fummelei ) dabei reicht Cat 6 völlig aus da der RJ45 Port allgemeint keinen nutzen von Cat 7 hat (dies hat damit zu tun weil die Schirmung des RJ45 Ports, gilt auch für Stecker maximal Cat 6 unterstützen ) . Verlgen solltest du aber trotzdem Cat 7 Leitung um für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein .


----------



## neoface (30. Juli 2014)

die normalen cat6 kabel reichen dir da. vom patchfeld zum switchen müssten dir da normalerweise 50cm kabel reichen, wenn du die beiden nah bei einander hast. 
wie mein vorposter geschrieben hat, habe und würde ich den router mit einem switch verbinden an dem die kabel vom patchfeld angeschlossen sind. 
den tipp mit dem biegeradius ( z.b. außen bei der biegung aus der vertikalen in den druchbruch der wand) beachten!

grüße


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*



neoface schrieb:


> die normalen cat6 kabel reichen dir da. vom patchfeld zum switchen müssten dir da normalerweise 50cm kabel reichen, wenn du die beiden nah bei einander hast.
> wie mein vorposter geschrieben hat, habe und würde ich den router mit einem switch verbinden an dem die kabel vom patchfeld angeschlossen sind.
> den tipp mit dem biegeradius ( z.b. außen bei der biegung aus der vertikalen in den druchbruch der wand) beachten!
> 
> grüße


Wie soll ich die den biegen von ausen damit die reinkommen weil eigentlich brauche ich ja eine 90° biegung.


----------



## neoface (30. Juli 2014)

keine harte direkte 90 grad biegung, sondern eher "weich". keine ahnung, wie ich das sonst beschreiben soll. informier dich mal zum thema biegeradius. kann dir vom ipad leider keinen link liefern

grüße


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Hm kann mir grad nciht vorstellen wie das dann gehen soll ^^
also nochmal die ganze einkaufsliste: 
5 kabel und noch 2 habe ich hier für patch panel und switch zu router: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004FED2ZW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A38EVDLV2KVCJ3
einen tester: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000NPZ1K6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1YJU9RIMEUNF2
werkzeug: WZ CAT 5 LSA Anlegewerkzeug: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
switch: TP-Link TL-SF1008D Desktop Switch 8x 10/100MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Unitec 40775 Flexrohr EN20, Klassifizierung 3341, 50 m, dunkelgrau: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
50m Duplex CAT.7 Verlegekabel Gigabit 10Gbit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000NTD1ZY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002X64JJ2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1X0M9U5WW1195

so alles ok?

vielen dank für die erklärung für den aufbau garenator


----------



## neoface (30. Juli 2014)

25cm kabel könnten zu kurz sein, nimm lieber 0,5m.
der switch ist nur 100mbit, nimm lieber einen gigabit switch, z.b. von netgear.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

ok habe sie ausgetauscht xD hab nicht gesehen das es 0,25 waren, dachte es sind 0,5. 
also alles so ok?
hab diesen switch genommen http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002X64JJ2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1X0M9U5WW1195


----------



## neoface (30. Juli 2014)

das ist das patchpanel. 
nimm so einen: Netgear GS108 GE 8-Port Gigabit-Kupfer-Switch, Lüfterlos https://www.amazon.de/dp/B000092RRM/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_j1v2tb0XQEE94M6Y
damit hast du eigentlich genug anschlüsse. 

grüße


----------



## meik19081999 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

So,
Habe jetzt alle kabel verlegt und selber angeschlossen.

Funktioniert einwandfrei, blos das am pc immer nur 100mbit erkannt werden anstatt 1gbit.

Hat jemand eine idee wieso?


----------



## bschicht86 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Es wurde aber kein Nagel durchs Kabel getrieben? 

 Dann hilft nur ein Netzwerktester, damit du rausfinden kannst, ob evtl. eine Ader nicht richtig angeklemmt ist. Eventuell hast du ja ein Multimeter zur Hand und misst die Adern durch. Wird zwar ein gefrickel, ist aber günstiger als ein Netzteiltester.

 Hatten die Dosen farbliche Markierungen, wo die Adern angeklemmt werden? Hast du dich auch an diese gehalten? Weil es gibt 2 verschiedene Anschlussbelegungen: Typ A und B. Beide mischen ist eher schlecht.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*



> Funktioniert einwandfrei, blos das am pc immer nur 100mbit erkannt werden anstatt 1gbit.


hast du die leitungen anschließend auch mit einen messgerät getestet?



> s wurde aber kein Nagel durchs Kabel getrieben?
> 
> Dann hilft nur ein Netzwerktester, damit du rausfinden kannst, ob evtl.  eine Ader nicht richtig angeklemmt ist. Eventuell hast du ja ein  Multimeter zur Hand und misst die Adern durch. Wird zwar ein gefrickel,  ist aber günstiger als ein Netzteiltester.


 nja da is ja eigentlich murks den mit einen richtigen messgerät kann man sehen wo der fehler liegt eventuel bei einer elektro firma fragen.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. September 2014)

Nagel ist keiner durch 

Habe alles nach A angeschlossen. Ja dir farblichen markierungen gabs ea und diese habe ich auch befolgt. 

Habe leider kein netzwerk tester. Aber es sollten alle adern richtig angeschlossen sein.

Hab das kabel wo ich auf der rolle bekommen hab auch mit dem multimeter schon durchgemessn ob alles geht ^^

Edit: wenn ich doch am pc internet bekomm sollten doch theoretisch keine adern falsch sein?

Und es ist ja an allen 6 anschlüssen so.

( habe alle mit dem laptop getestet um zu sehen ob sie richtig angeschlossen waren, aber an den anderen pc's zeigts auch 100mbit/s an)


----------



## bschicht86 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Ist es doch ein 100 MBit Switch geworden? 

 Bezüglich 100 MBit und 1 GBit: 100er braucht nur 4 Adern, erst Gigabit braucht alle 8. 
 Es könnte sein, dass eine Ader, die erst für Gigabit notwendig ist, nicht richtig aufgelegt ist. Das könnte passieren, wenn du das Auflegewerkzeug schräg ansetzt. Dann klackt es zwar, aber die Ader ist nicht richtig drin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Das im Post ist nur nen gammeliger 100 Mbit/s Switch.  Da geht kein Gigabit durch.

...oder halt nicht richtig angeklemmt.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000N9B688/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

das ist der switch. sollte 1gbit sein.

und es sind 2 anschlüsse die am router hängen und da kommen auch nur 100mbit

das ich überall eine ader verwechselt habe :/ ich schau mal, dass ich ein testgerät bekomme ^^


----------



## bschicht86 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Ist der Router denn auch Gigabit?

Zur Not kannst du es auch mal anders testen. Nimm 2 PC´s von denen du weisst, dass sie Gigabit haben. Verbinde die beiden PC´s erstmal mit den Patchkabeln, die von der Dose zum Gerät gehen und schau, ob dann Gigabit möglich ist.

Dann verbindest du beide PC´s über die verlegte Leitung mit den beiden zuvor gegengetesteten Patchkabeln. Wenn vorher Gigabit drin war und jetzt nicht mehr, dann weisst du, woran es liegt.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ist der Router denn auch Gigabit?
> 
> Zur Not kannst du es auch mal anders testen. Nimm 2 PC´s von denen du weisst, dass sie Gigabit haben. Verbinde die beiden PC´s erstmal mit den Patchkabeln, die von der Dose zum Gerät gehen und schau, ob dann Gigabit möglich ist.
> 
> Dann verbindest du beide PC´s über die verlegte Leitung mit den beiden zuvor gegengetesteten Patchkabeln. Wenn vorher Gigabit drin war und jetzt nicht mehr, dann weisst du, woran es liegt.



Ja der router ist ein gbit router.
Ich glaub ein speedport w703v oder (702?)

Werde das mal tun ^^

Werde über die ergebnisse berichten.


----------



## seekerm (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ja der router ist ein gbit router.
> Ich glaub ein speedport w703v oder (702?)
> 
> [...]


 Du meinst mit Sicherheit Speedport w723v und nein er hat keinen einzigen Gigabitinterface.

Nachtrag: Das hat aber rein garnichts mit der Geschwindigkeit der LAN's zu tun.
Es muss ohnehin jede Dose mit Patchpanel verbunden sein. Vom Patchpanel aus werden die 0,5m Kabel benutzt um mit dem Switch zu verbinden/patchen. An einem der Ports des Switches muss dann der Patchkabel zum Router führen. Hierbei ist unerheblich ob dieser einen Giga oder Fast-ethernet Interface besitzt.


----------



## meik19081999 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Oh entschuldigung, es ist der speedport w724v.

Hab ja am pc der direkt angeschlossen ist gigabit.


----------



## seekerm (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Oh entschuldigung, es ist der speedport w724v.
> 
> Hab ja am pc der direkt angeschlossen ist gigabit.


 Dieser hat wiederrum Giga-interfaces dies ist aber wie schon erläutert vollkommen unerheblich.
Es kann an den Patchkabeln (wennn es CAT. 5 ohne e Kabel sind ... dürfte aber nicht mehr im Verkauf sein) oder an dem schlechten Auflegen auf den Dosen oder Patchpanel liegen.


----------



## bschicht86 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*



seekerm schrieb:


> Es kann an den Patchkabeln (wennn es CAT. 5 ohne e Kabel sind ... dürfte aber nicht mehr im Verkauf sein) oder an dem schlechten Auflegen auf den Dosen oder Patchpanel liegen.


 
 Selbst mit dem "billigen" Patchkabeln sollte Gigabit geschaltet werden, nur wird die Übertragungsfrequenz gedrosselt. Wenn trotz 8-Ader-Verdrahtung Gigabit nicht will, liegt es meisst daran, dass irgend eine Ader isolierend aufgelegt ist oder dergleichen.


----------



## seekerm (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Selbst mit dem "billigen" Patchkabeln sollte Gigabit geschaltet werden, nur wird die Übertragungsfrequenz gedrosselt. Wenn trotz 8-Ader-Verdrahtung Gigabit nicht will, liegt es meisst daran, dass irgend eine Ader isolierend aufgelegt ist oder dergleichen.


Bei den kurzen Patchkabel ist beinahe egal wie billig die sind(ob F/UTP, FTP, S/FTP ...), wie du schon sagst, allerdings gibts durchaus Switches die bei Billigen einfach mal auf stur schalten und auf 100MBit/s limitieren. Da hier die Kombo aus billig Patchkabel und Switch vorliegt kann alles passieren. Aber ja wahrscheinlicher ist ein Problem beim Auflegen., zumal der TE es wohl zum ersten mal macht.


----------



## meik19081999 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*



seekerm schrieb:


> Bei den kurzen Patchkabel ist beinahe egal wie billig die sind(ob F/UTP, FTP, S/FTP ...), wie du schon sagst, allerdings gibts durchaus Switches die bei Billigen einfach mal auf stur schalten und auf 100MBit/s limitieren. Da hier die Kombo aus billig Patchkabel und Switch vorliegt kann alles passieren. Aber ja wahrscheinlicher ist ein Problem beim Auflegen., zumal der TE es wohl zum ersten mal macht.


Patchkabel ist eig. Ein gutes.

Habe nicht das kabel wo ich am anfang nehmen wollte.

Ein verwandter hat damals 100m von dem kabel mit der bezeichnung "kerpen multikabel megaline 723 2×4p *lsfrüh*" gekauft und es ist soviel übrig geblieben das es für mich reicht.

Werde alle anschlüsse nochmal neu anschliesen und schauen ob es geht.

Ist es möglich das die farben bei dem patchpanel für A und bei den dosen für A anders sind?

Weil das ich bei allen Anschlüsse 1-2 gleichen kabel vertauscht habe, kommt mir komisch vor. Vorallem weil überall ja alles geht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Die Farben sind genormt und sollten auf den Kabeln und auf jedem Patch Kabel gleich sein. Ich habs zumindest noch nie anders gesehen.

Wenn du nochmal alles anklemmst, dann kannst du es ja auch nach B machen. A = Ammi Norm, B = Europa Norm.


----------



## bschicht86 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Die Aderpaare (Blau, Blau-Weiss z.b.) kannst du untereinander vertauschen, jedoch solltest du niemals die Farben vertauschen (Blau und Grün-Weiss).

Wenn alles korrekt angeklemmt ist, ist es dem Aderpäärchen völlig egal, welche Farbe die Ader hat. Jeweils 1-2, 3-6, 4-5, 7-8 sind ein Päärchen. Diese müssen einfach nur 1 zu 1 vom Panel zur Dose durchgedrahtet werden. Wie das Kabel von Dose zum Gerät aussieht, ist in diesem Fall eigentlich egal.


----------



## meik19081999 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kabel Verlegen für LAN, bloß welche?*

Hey, also ich habe jetzt einmal meinen persöhnlichen PC, der nicht über die Verlegekabel geht sondern direkt über ein 5m LAN Kabel am Router war, an den switch angeschlossen und trotzdem ist es als Gigabit geblieben (windows nachgeschaut)

Habe nochmal im internet nachgeschaut und das Verlegekabel sollte ja eig. cat7 sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Habe am anderen PC, der über das Verlegekabel geht, im Realtek Tool diese Kabelüberprüfung gestartet und da stand das alle adernpaare richtig sind, also sollte as an verdrehen von adernpaaren nicht liegen.

Patchpanel ist Cat6 genormt also limitiert es nicht.

gruß


----------

